# Television Reception



## Kevin Hull (May 11, 2006)

Hello all,

Thanks for the forum, I have been monitoring for a number of weeks and this is a wealth of information.

Having said that, I need to tap into your wisdom.  I recently pulled into a trailer park for a show.  When I arrived, there were no other occupants until today. The show starts tomorrow, so everyone showed up today to get set-up.  When they did, my television reception, by antenna, went bye-bye.  I could only get three channels before (really two as one was in spanish) and they were not very clear.  My dealer told me that all that I would need to do is to plug up like I had cable and push a button to turn off the cable outlet and turn on the antenna.  

Does this sound right? 

Any direction would be appreciated.

Incidentally, there is no cable at this location.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (May 11, 2006)

Television Reception

Hello and welcome.
What you are saying sounds close.  You have an faceplate that has a 12volt outlet, a coaxal connector, and the button you mentioned.  When you push the button, a green light comes on and the amplifier in the head of the TV antenna turns on also.  When you are using cable, you have to turn off the amplifier because it messes up the cable signal.  I don't know why other campers would effect your reception.  
Did your dealer tell you that you can rotate the antenna to improve your signal?  If he did not, you can.  At the roof antenna where you crank it up, pull down on the ring just above the handle.  Rotate left and right until the best signal if found.  Just remember to line the pointers back up to lower the antenna.  This puts it in the cradle for travel.


----------



## Kevin Hull (May 11, 2006)

Television Reception

Hi Grandview and thanks for the reply.

Yes, I knew about the rotation and it does nothing.  Does something need to be  plugged into the amplifier?  Thanks,


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (May 11, 2006)

Television Reception

No, should be ready to go.  One thing, this antenna is NOT the greatest.  Your reception will depend on your location and quality will vary from place to place.


----------



## Kevin Hull (May 11, 2006)

Television Reception

Allright then, thanks.  It just seems weird that I lost reception when they all came in.  
By the way, is there a booster or something that I can obtain to assist with the signal?


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (May 11, 2006)

Television Reception

Yea, I don't know why to that question.  You might check at a Radio Shack or an electronics store to see if there is a booster.  

Someone here might know.  There are some pretty sharp people around.


----------



## Kevin Hull (May 11, 2006)

Television Reception

Without question, thanks for all of your 'directional' assistance!


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (May 11, 2006)

Television Reception

Another option is a dish.  IF you have a "box" in your home, you can take it with you.  All you need to know is the zip code of where you are and your company will tell you the angle and compass reading to set the dish.  Then you have all the channels you pay for at home.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (May 11, 2006)

Television Reception

If you want more reception, you would have to put up more metal.  The small antennas in MH's are really for local use where the signals are strong.  Since there is already a 'booster' amp, then nothing else will improve the signal without increasing all of the 'noise' also.

There's really nothing to watch on local TV, anyway.


----------



## Krazeehorse (May 11, 2006)

Television Reception

The arrival of the other campers might have coincided with a change in band conditions that affect reception.  The signal might be better tomorrow.


----------



## Kevin Hull (May 11, 2006)

Television Reception

Hmmm,excellent thoughts, that all makes sense.

Something interesting that I noted while out for my evening stroll.  I have a 18 Ft. TT.  Everyone that is next to me has 5th or MH.  I mention this because of the height difference.  With my little antenna as tall as she may be she still is shorter than the top of the 5th and MH. Their antenna's soar high while mine just misses the mark.  Don't really know of this makes a difference or not, but man sure does help with the self esteem.

Anyway, thanks for the insight.


----------



## hertig (May 12, 2006)

Television Reception

yes, if someone drives a tall vehicle between your antenna and the transmitting antenna, your reception will go down.  Particularly if there is a lot of metal in the taller rig...

You could try building an extended antenna mast (attached to your ladder perhaps) with another antenna on the top to get above the neighbors.  Most will be under 13'6, so if you can get an antenna at least 14' high, you should be able to compete for signal.  A directional antenna is best, with an amplifier.  Omnidirectional antennas tend to receive equally badly from all directions.


----------



## Krazeehorse (May 12, 2006)

Television Reception

Work a crossword puzzle or share a tale with a fellow camper.  Lots of interesting talk shows on AM radio.  Get lost in a novel or catch up on current events in a magazine.  There's tons of stuff better than TV.


----------



## Kevin Hull (May 12, 2006)

Television Reception

Great idea on the antenna.  Thanks.

As for the crossroad, picked up one this evening....great minds....


----------



## Kevin Hull (May 12, 2006)

Television Reception

And that would be cross...word...sorry


----------



## Krazeehorse (May 13, 2006)

Television Reception

Kevin, if you ever need to change something in one of your posts you can do so by clicking on the icon with the pencil on it (to the right of the date and time stamp on your post).  It will allow you to edit your reply whether it be content or spelling...just a little tool we all use from time to time.  Catch you later, Krazee


----------



## Kevin Hull (May 13, 2006)

Television Reception

Ahh, good to know my friend.  Thanks for the direction.

Cheers!


----------



## John Harrelson (May 14, 2006)

Television Reception

Inter-coastal waterway... Salter Path, North Carolina...  many years with excellent reception using only the regular rooftop antenna... 

..... then some one bought the property next too and slightly behind our property... when they cleaned up the lot, they removed some rusted junk cars and other pieces of metal.....

Poooof .... there went the television reception... The only channel we could get after the cleanup was the Little Washington TV station..

So why am I telling this to you ???? ....  because all that metal (RVs) now surrounding you has cause the television signal to "bounce" off the earth at a different spot... thus the signal is missing your antenna..

like some of the folks said... the way to pick up that signal now is to get the antenna higher up and search for the signal by moving and turning the taller antenna until it hits the signal.

Please be aware that just raising another antenna higher in the air does not guarantee getting the signal... 

if the RV that happened to park in the "magic spot" is canted to one side even a little bit,  that TV signal can now be directed twenty or thirty feet to one side of where it used to be..

So raise the antenna and hope for the best, but if no signal ... don't despair, simply walk the antenna in about a ten foot circle around your RV and see if you can "hit" it...

Best wishes,
John


----------



## TexasClodhopper (May 14, 2006)

Television Reception

Now, yer gonna look kinda silly doing that, but jes tell 'em what yer up to.  I'm sure they'll understand that you jes have to see American Idol!


----------



## Kevin Hull (May 15, 2006)

Television Reception

Well, I guess I can handle that.  Thanks for the advice and 'direction'


----------



## Krazeehorse (May 15, 2006)

Television Reception

Well if you are looking for a ricochet it may not necessarily be higher.


----------



## Kevin Hull (May 15, 2006)

Television Reception

Right, sounds like it may just be easier to go with a satellite.


----------

